# Help me guess what mix this is



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

This is a dog we got and we were told it was a Great Pyrenees. She has a double dew claw in the back. As far as her fur goes, it is not very long and it is rather coarse. What kind of dog would you guess she was???


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

It's a GP as far as appearances go. They often have double dewclaws.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Looks like a GP to me! A pretty one at that!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Females often are drastically smaller in size compared to males.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

looks like a GP, weather or not it ACTS like a GP is another story, where did she come from? how is she doing? what do you NEED her to do?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Her body and coat look like a GP. Her face looks like she might have a very slight bit of anatolian in her though, especially around the eyes and ears. She definitely looks like an LGD. Her nose is just more slender than any of the purebred pyrs I have had. And her eyes are beautiful with the black marker like pyrs, but they are huge like an anatolian plus her face isn't quite as rounded in the front as all the pyrs we have had in the past. She just looks like she had some anatolian mix in her past somewhere to me or possibly maremma in the past? Their noses are a bit more slender than pyrs too. But she is definitely an LGD with lots and lots of GP in her.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== But she is definitely an LGD with lots and lots of GP in her. ===


She may be a GP but that doesn't necessarily mean she's a LGD unless she was guarding critters before you got her!!


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses. She was with sheep before we got her. We have her with goats and chickens and she definately knows her job. The reason I'm asking about what mix she may be is b/c she had puppies on Mother's day. (When we brought her home, we didn't realize she was in heat and well, our male was very happy to meet her. We had her checked out by the vet and she is healthy. Please don't flame me for an unplanned puppy pregnancy) Anyways, we don't want to sell them as GP's(without mentioning a mix somewhere in the background and what it could possibly be) when it appears she has something else in her background. Also, one of the puppies does not have the double dew claw in back. Here she is shortly after having the pups


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Is your male a GP? Just curious because it looks like a small litter for the breed. Pretty though.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

you can always find out for sure with a test...
http://www.petco.com/product/110218...-DE8E-DE11-B4D4-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, our male is a GP. She was slightly underweight when we got her, which I'm guessing contributed to the small litter. Ideally we were not going to breed her right away, but it happened. Here's our male..........


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

She looks like a GP to me; the double dewclaws are a hallmark of the breed. I don't know if a crossbred dog would have double dewclaws. If you want to adopt out the puppies, I would call them "unregistered Great Pyrenees pups".


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

Would it be possible to ask the people you got her from? If they were working her like you said they should know what mix she is if she is mixed with anything shouldn't they? 

I don't have an LGD but I've read enough on here to know you don't just pick up any random big white dog and expect it to guard your livestock so they had to have some knowledge of what her breed is, at least you'd think they would. 

Those are some cute puppies!


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

I have not see many GP pups as tiny babies and I do know that the markings fade as they mature, but I was not aware of body markings being so prevalent in purebred GP. Might be wrong about that, if I am then I would say that there might be some ASD in the mix. Pinto ASD can have coloring like that.

Also is it possible that she was bred by another dog, say right before she came to live with you-hence the spots on the pups? Not sure when she was bred by your dog, but bitches can and do split heats and sometimes moving from one place to another can trigger that sort of thing. Many a ***** has been shipped off to some distant stud dog near the point where she should have been standing for him, went "out" of heat, then came back home because the humans involved thought she had gone out only to have her standing a short while later.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Your male looks total GP. He's beautiful. His face/nose is rounder, his eyes are a bit smaller, but beautiful, and his ears are the right size. It's such a pretty breed.

The puppies even make me wonder even more if there is anatolian in the Mom.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

They do seem to have more spots than normal, but markings (Badger) are not uncommon and do fade as they get older. The dark pigmentation in both your male and this female would indicate to me a lot of pigmentation in their backgrounds. Many breeders will use a Badger marked one to increase their pigmentation, even if they aren't showing that particular dog because the Badger marked dogs don't show as well even though the color is acceptable in the standard. Is it also possible that she was bred before she came?


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

The people we got her from didn't know too much about her other than she was fine with their sheep. She apparently was dropped off in their yard and they had her for a year or 2. They were in the process of selling all their animals due to moving. We had noticed the dog, as it looked like a GP to me. I was not very happy when I realized she was in heat the day we brought her home. They had her with another dog( a mixed breed of some sort). I immediately called her to see if her other dog was fixed and she said he was, althought that doesn't really mean anything. Our dog bred her immediately upon meeting her. Then we seperated them and took her to the vet the next day to have her checked out. 

The DNA testing sounds interesting.....


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== Please don't flame me for an unplanned puppy pregnancy ===


Heck no! Mama will teach the pups and you'll have more guards for your stock!

And if you choose to sell some, your pocket will welcome the $$$!!


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I just found this site: http://www.klavlav.org/pyrenees/puppies.html

I didn't really read lot of the site and i don't know the breeder or anything but they seem to have spotty Pyr pups as well so i guess its not totally uncommon right?


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

I dont see a lot of anatolian features in her head... what I see is english labrador.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

She does not look like she has any Anatolian in her, her face is too broad for it I think. The set of her ears brings to mind Maremma but no telling what she has in her, like previous poster said you can test for it.

Badger coloring is very common in working lines of Pyrs with no AKC background. AKC tends to push the white pyrs in fact that is about all you ever see in AKC lines it seems. 

If you look in some old Pyr books many of the old dogs (I am talking back to the 1920's) were heavily badger colored, dark trim around ears, face....some old sheep guys have told me the working strains that came over here from Pyrenees Mts. tend to have the color more than the non working. You will see the color fade a lot but might stay around face and ears. 

6 is not an unusual number for Pyr litters my Pyr/Tatra girl just had 6 out of my Pyr male. And there are only two white ones and even they have faint beige around ears and face. 

IMO: Be glad she only had 6; large litters are a ton of work and the pups have to compete more for milk. My pups will be 5 weeks old Sunday, she has so much milk they are still on the teat but eating kibble now too of course. And they are butter fat!!!!! They are the fattest pups I've ever seen - I think again, due to mamma having so much milk. Congratulations on the litter.


----------

